
Build an autonomous, voice-controlled, face-recognition drone for $200 - uberneo
https://www.oreilly.com/ideas/how-to-build-an-autonomous-voice-controlled-face-recognizing-drone-for-200
======
JoeAltmaier
Lots of applications! Personalize greetings of visitors to a store or museum.
Find a friend in a crowd. Search for a lost child in a park.

Instead of badges at a secure facility, the drone can patrol the place and
call out anyone it can't recognize.

Brave new world.

------
jastr
Great write up! If you're not up for the read, it's worth watching the 45
second demo video at the bottom.

------
kimburgess
Looking forward to the follow up walk through on how to miniaturise this to
the shape of a bee.

